# Nintendo Holiday Game Pepsi Bottle



## Unitedvapers (Jan 29, 2015)

I recently was walking around in the wooded area besides my home and stumbled upon a glass bottle. It has the Nintendo character Mario in a santa hat on the cap and says "Nintendo Holiday Game" on the top of the cap. On the bottle of the cap it says "Happy Holidays From Pepsi Cola! Please Try Again." I did some research and found that it was from a 1989 Pepsi and Nintendo  holiday prize promotion. I was basically just wondering if this bottle has any collectible value at all, because I searched everywhere and cannot find anyone with the same bottle. Thanks for the help and happy collecting!


----------

